# 2 young bucks, playing



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We are overrun with deer here, to the point we sometimes fail to appreciate them. Your fabulous photos show the very dearest side of them. What a privilege to see such a gentle, private moment between two creatures feeling so safe and connected. Incredible what you do with a camera!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing! Our house backs to woods, we get enjoy deer watching. I have a few neighbors that are always trying to chase them away. Yes, I can not have the fruit and vegetable gardens I would have liked to have, but watching nature beats gardens any day.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Those are really amazing, I just love those photos! We have lots of deer here too, and big horned mountain sheep, I enjoy watching them. And coyotes and bears, but I'm really kind of paranoid about bears.


----------

